# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  Wirus? wymioty, bez biegunki i odwodnienie

## Kamil

Chciałbym poznać wasze opinie co może być przyczyną poniższego przykładu.
Dziecko od rana wymiotuje, co zje to zwraca, tak jest cały dzień. Przy czym podaje mu się oczywiście płyny i preparaty nawadniające. Na drugi dzień wszystko mija. Delikatna dieta i wszystko wraca do normy. 
Ale dziecko mające z nim kontakt po tygodniu ma takie same objawy i trafia do szpitala. Stwierdza się odwodnienie. Tam spędza około 4 dni; podłączony pod kroplówki i mający mnóstwo badań. Co jest powodem takowych sytuacji?

----------


## focus9

Może to być infekcja wirusowa żołądka, coś w rodzaju rota wirusa. Niektóre te dzieci znoszą to łatwo a niektóre niestety muszą z tym problemem uporać się w szpitalu.

----------

